
Amzi Goes Open Source - uyoakaoma
https://github.com/AmziLS/distribution
======
brudgers
_Amzi! Prolog + Logic Server™ is an embeddable, extendable, highly portable
implementation of ISO standard Prolog, including full support for ISO modules
enabling large-scale application development._
[http://www.amzi.com/](http://www.amzi.com/)

Prolog + Logic Server source repository:
[https://github.com/AmziLS/apls](https://github.com/AmziLS/apls)

